# Advice please



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a new bunny owner and a newbie to this forum...

I have recently acquired a rabbit, Cecil. He was previously owned by a friend's daughter in law who by her own admission "forgot" to feed him or really look after him. When they decided to move house she said she wanted to give him to a good home so I volunteered my services, as I was thinking of getting a rabbit anyway.

He is a lop (can't be more specific, sorry! See photo - also any ideas of what colour he is?) and hasn't been neutered. She told me that he had had his jabs but it turns out the last myxy and VHD jabs were in Dec '09. I have booked him in for a myxy jab tomorrow and will book VHD as soon as I can after that. I am furious that he's been left at risk of both of these diseases.

He had basically no human contact before living with me, and as my OH works at home he plays with him and talks to him regularly as well as both moving him into a run. It's not an ideal set up with the run but we are working on getting a tunnel from run to hutch so he can play around to his hearts content.

Since he's been here I've noticed him binkying lots (at first I thought he was ill!) so that makes me feel that he's happy in his new home... so really I'm looking for advice on whether I should try to get him a friend (he's been on his own for a year) and anything else really. I am completely besotted, and very excited about having a rabbit. I just want to do the right things for him to make him as happy as possible after his dodgy start to life.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Not sure what you are wanting advice on for it seems you are doing a fantastic job in giving this GORGEOUS bunny a second chance at life!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Phew! Advice on whether I should get him a friend really. And if I'm doing the right things. I'm sticking with the food they gave me, but might change it (gradually, right?) to a different brand (purely because I dont' go to that supermarket v often)...And how much fresh veg to give - there is a lot of conflicting advice, e.g. about carrots!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

well done for getting him. :thumbup:

I would recommend getting him a friend. You can get a rescue to bond them if you are worried about bonding them.  There are many single rescue rabbits that would love a home with a friend. 

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/

What brand of food is he on at the moment?
I recommend Science Selective and Oxbow Bunny Basics as the best foods out there, but some people swear by Burgress Excel and Allen & Page. Choose a food that has at least 19% fibre and a pellet based form rather than a mix. 

I don't feed my rabbits any veg so can't help you there.


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

At the moment he is on Tesco Value rabbit food (museli)...he has about half a bag left so I am looking at making a change to a different brand so I can start to introduce it gently.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

cgroome said:


> Phew! Advice on whether I should get him a friend really. And if I'm doing the right things. I'm sticking with the food they gave me, but might change it (gradually, right?) to a different brand (purely because I dont' go to that supermarket v often)...And how much fresh veg to give - there is a lot of conflicting advice, e.g. about carrots!


Sounds like you are doing great so far 
I would definitely advise getting him neutered and then when hormones have died down you could have a look at some rescue rabbits for a friend for him 

What food is he on now? If you want to change him I would highly recommend Allen & Page natural pellets.

As for veg, if he hasn't had any up to this point I would introduce it very slowly so that his tummy gets used to the idea. Here is a link to safe food for your bun http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/39071-rabbit-foods-whats-safe-whats-dangerous.html
As for carrots only feed those in moderation due to the fact they are very high in sugar 



SEVEN_PETS said:


> well done for getting him. :thumbup:
> 
> I would recommend getting him a friend. You can get a rescue to bond them if you are worried about bonding them.  There are many single rescue rabbits that would love a home with a friend.
> 
> ...


Can I ask why you don't feed your rabbits something that is essential in their diet? :confused1:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

cgroome said:


> At the moment he is on Tesco Value rabbit food (museli)...he has about half a bag left so I am looking at making a change to a different brand so I can start to introduce it gently.


that isn't the best food for him to be on.

depending on your budget, you can get the most expensive food, Oxbow Bunny Basics (29% Fibre) (https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Foo...5kg.83.html?osCsid=epjdjc3u11c459bgoqrs5bh1o1) or Science Selective (19% Fibre) (https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Foo...5kg.39.html?osCsid=epjdjc3u11c459bgoqrs5bh1o1).

For lower budgets, you can get Burgress Excel (16% Fibre) (https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Foo...kg.233.html?osCsid=epjdjc3u11c459bgoqrs5bh1o1) or Wagg (17% Fibre) (https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Foo...kg.409.html?osCsid=epjdjc3u11c459bgoqrs5bh1o1) These two foods are IMO too low in fibre, however many people use these and have no problems.

I use Oxbow Bunny Basics and Science Selective together and I personally love these and so do my rabbits.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Can I ask why you don't feed your rabbits something that is essential in their diet? :confused1:


IMO it isn't essential. They have never had veg or fruit in their diet and they are perfectly healthy and happy with gorgeous coats. They are fed on a diet of Meadow Hay, Timothy Hay, Dried Herbs (usually Plantain or Dandelion but I like to change these regularly for variety) and a small pinch of Oxbow Bunny Basics and Science Selective twice daily.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but a bit of veg in their diet is essential, mine dont get it every day, but they should be getting it atleast once or twice a week

i feed allan and page, it is by far one of the best, it has the highest fiber content and is compleatly natural with no added nasties unlike some foods
if you can get allan and page, then either science select or wagg optimum are your next best choice, i would avoid excel as it is known to cause runny bums and upset tums

as for a friend, they are never too old, i have had many golden oldies come my way and have bonded them no problems, he will be much happier with a friend of his own 

as for his colour, he is a beautiful little harliquin, and for his breed i would guess at a pet bred minilop/dwarflop x as he looks a bit on the large side, but his ears are on the short side


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so delighted that you have taken on that little bunny!! I love his name:thumbup: I am sure he will be so spoilt now. It's wonderful he has moved in with you.
When putting him on the new food - you need to do it slowly and start to mix the new food with the old. With greens, my bunnies get all sorts. I will list some:
Coriander
Kale
Turnip
Cabbage
Spring greens
The odd carrot
Parsley
Spinach
Unlimited hay all day. I go out to the shed about 8 times a day and always give them some hay each time.
When I got my rabbit a friend - she really became much more friendly and allowed me to stroke her> So Amos, whom I got from a sanctuary, transformed Pickle's life  
Hope you really enjoy having a bunny- they are wonderful x.


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

So I should look for some Allan & Paige or Burgess...nuggets not museli? Thank you! And sorry for all the questions! Also thanks for the info re colour/breed. I thought french lop by looking at pictures but I have NO idea!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

cgroome said:


> So I should look for some Allan & Paige or Burgess...nuggets not museli? Thank you! And sorry for all the questions! Also thanks for the info re colour/breed. I thought french lop by looking at pictures but I have NO idea!


Go for nuggets everytime as museli encourages selective feeding


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Cecil and I went to the vet today. I am NOT his favourite person today but I think he'll get over it! The vet weighed him (2.04kg - is this good?) and gave him the myxy jab. She said that he only needs it every 18 months in this area but I've read every 6 months...He's booked in for the VHD for a few weeks time...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

cgroome said:


> Cecil and I went to the vet today. I am NOT his favourite person today but I think he'll get over it! The vet weighed him (2.04kg - is this good?) and gave him the myxy jab. She said that he only needs it every 18 months in this area but I've read every 6 months...He's booked in for the VHD for a few weeks time...


Aww bless him, his weight sounds about right, maybe a little on the high side but nothing to worry about 
As for the myxi you are right it should be every 6 months, personally I wouldn't take the risk of leaving it any longer


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Aww bless him, his weight sounds about right, maybe a little on the high side but nothing to worry about


What should it be? I don't want to make him sick by feeding him too much... Also, I don't know if he has been wormed recently (I've asked the old owner - I doubt it). How do I go about it? (Forgot to ask the Vet!) Thank you!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

cgroome said:


> What should it be? I don't want to make him sick by feeding him too much... Also, I don't know if he has been wormed recently (I've asked the old owner - I doubt it). How do I go about it? (Forgot to ask the Vet!) Thank you!


Rabbits can never have too much hay so make sure this is unlimited and that he eats at least his body size in hay every day. With pellets, I feed 6g per rabbit per day. Some may feed slightly more, but it should be about an eggcupful of pellets per day.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Well done for taking the bunny, he is so cute x

I feed mine wagg optimum pellets and always have done and my bunnies are healthy  They get a small handful between them in the morning and the same in the evening.

Late afternoon they get some veg. I give them 2-3 things out of the following....Fresh greens, broccoli, flat leaf parsley, coriander, kale, carrot tops. And on the odd occasion they get a little bit of pear.

Make sure your bunny has lots of hay to eat as this will help wear his teeth down and keep his tummy healthy.
The hay experts site is great for lots of different hays and other bunny things.
Mine get meadow hay in their litter trays (they are indoor buns) and then a treat hay such as timothy hay or excel forage on a large plate that I scatter dried herbs in that they have to forage for and they love doing that.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

cgroome said:


> What should it be? I don't want to make him sick by feeding him too much... Also, I don't know if he has been wormed recently (I've asked the old owner - I doubt it). How do I go about it? (Forgot to ask the Vet!) Thank you!


Firstly i'd like to say well done on giving this bun a second chance in life and I'm please to hear your considering a friend for them- there's nothing nicer than seeing two buns cuddling up/grooming each other!

With regard to weight this depends on the size of the rabbit. My Alan is 2.11kg and perfect weight Lottie is 3kg but is actually slightly underweight! (she's a big girl though)

If you gently stroke down their back you should be able to feel their spine but it shouldn't be protruding. Also you should just be able to feel their ribs if you put your hands round their tummy but again not feel them protruding. If you can't feel the spine then they're probably a bit overweight but I'm sure if your bun was overweight your vet would have said something 

P.S if he didn't have much room for running around before then he will lose a bit of weight anyway now that he can. I'd feed him normally and see how he is in a few months


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you! I've decided by looking on t'internet that he is probably a mini lop (or what ever the UK equivalent name it) or some sort of cross (probably, as he is a [email protected] bun) so on that basis I think he's an ok weight...

Now - next question - am I ok to put him out when the grass is damp?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

cgroome said:


> Thank you! I've decided by looking on t'internet that he is probably a mini lop (or what ever the UK equivalent name it) or some sort of cross (probably, as he is a [email protected] bun) so on that basis I think he's an ok weight...
> 
> Now - next question - am I ok to put him out when the grass is damp?


I wouldn't say he is a mini at all, looks more dwarf lop cross, sorry 

As for the grass, if he is an outdoor bun then there shouldn't be a problem with putting him on damp grass


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought they were the same thing...! Ah well!

Ok I shall pop him out in the run later - we have avoided putting him out if it's lashing down with rain but I feel so mean leaving him in the hutch all day! (When we sort out the run properly, he'll be able to decide for himself...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

cgroome said:


> I thought they were the same thing...! Ah well!
> 
> Ok I shall pop him out in the run later - we have avoided putting him out if it's lashing down with rain but I feel so mean leaving him in the hutch all day! (When we sort out the run properly, he'll be able to decide for himself...)


The Mini Lop is the smallest breed of Lop rabbit. The adult mini lop weighs in at approx. 3 1/2 Lbs. Where as Dwarf lops have a cobby well-muscled appearance and weigh approx. 2.04kg (4lb 8oz)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on getting a rabbit and welcome to the forum 
Sounds like you are doing a great job 
I am in the process of changing my lot from Burgess Excel to Wagg Optimum, as the Wagg is far cheaper and just as good. They love both. As long as its a pellet food not a museli you pick then you should be fine 
I would also say a friend for him would be great, but he would need to be neutered first  Rescues will often bond them for you so thats even better 

Oh, and we need more pictures! He is a beautiful Harlequin like my Rascal 

*Heidi*


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Some more photos of the delightful Cecil...

He has had a lovely day out in his run with a new tunnel. I sat in the run for about half an hour with him today and he used my legs as part of a circuit for his binkying - under my legs, through the tunnel, round the corner...etc ! Now he's back in his hutch with some lovely hay to eat in a new manger! Spoilt or what?! Buying him some new food to start him on this week - and then back to the vet for the VHD jab, which will make him hate me again like the last jab! (Lots of thumping!)


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

OK I'm paranoid now but...Cecil has been hopping back and forth in his hutch all evening (don't judge me - my OH put a birdbox camera in the hutch so we can see him on tv should we wish to!) - so I'm worried he's pacing back and forth like sad animals do in the zoo...


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh that's such a wonderful idea with the bird cctv for the bunny! If mine were outside I'd try that.

I dont know about the hopping back and forwards, hopefully someone will be along soon and will know.
Maybe he's bored or something.

Cecil is gorgeous. x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

cgroome said:


> OK I'm paranoid now but...Cecil has been hopping back and forth in his hutch all evening (don't judge me - my OH put a birdbox camera in the hutch so we can see him on tv should we wish to!) - so I'm worried he's pacing back and forth like sad animals do in the zoo...


Firstly he is gorgeous!!  well done for taking him on and asking lots of questions, shows what a good owner you are and that he's a lucky bunny!

Apologises if you've already answered these, i skim read the thread.
Is he neutered? (a spayed female friend would be ideal as bunnies like company) What size hutch do you have him in?


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

He is not neutered but I am planning on getting him "done" (shh don't let him hear me!) as soon as he's all jabbed up.

He is in the [email protected] Dandelion Hutch, which I now realise is not quite big enough (he seems happy tho) but I bought it unknowingly. I think it is 5' long? Bigger than what he was in anyway, and also with a lift off lid so he was always being approached from above which I don't think is good!

My OH is working on an exciting design of hutches and runs which will be built soon.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww he is scwummy!!  I love harlequins (as u can tell by my sig :thumbup


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

cgroome said:


> OK I'm paranoid now but...Cecil has been hopping back and forth in his hutch all evening (don't judge me - my OH put a birdbox camera in the hutch so we can see him on tv should we wish to!) - so I'm worried he's pacing back and forth like sad animals do in the zoo...


Thats a great idea with the CCTV!

He could be bored, a bunny friend once he's neutered would cure that as he'd have someone to cuddle up to each night and groom etc. If you get him a friend from a rescue centre then they will already be neutered and the rescue will usually bond them for you too


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

My plan is to get him a female companion from a rescue once he's been neutered. I've been looking at rabbitrehome.org (or whatever the URL is) and going ahhhhh over all the lovely girls!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

His pacing is probably a combination of boredom on his own and hormones, he's be happier with the bigger space, his furry teabags removed and a friend  you're on the righ tracks


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

cgroome said:


> My plan is to get him a female companion from a rescue once he's been neutered. I've been looking at rabbitrehome.org (or whatever the URL is) and going ahhhhh over all the lovely girls!


Ah excellent! He'll love having a friend

Ha ha! I'm not allowed on those websites as I always find some rabbits I want to bring home


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Me again! You are all very patient people 

Cecil spends most of his day out in the field (in a secure run) nibbling grass. Then he comes in about 5 (he's out from somewhere around 10-5 every day sometimes longer) and I give him some food, at the moment museli mixed with Wagg Optimum as I'm slowing changing him over to the Wagg, which he nomms away happily on...We give him a bit of carrot/broccoli/sprouts every day (more of the others not the carrot) too but only a tiny bit.

My query is hay...he has hay in a manger (makes me think of the carol) and hay in a tube to play with/eat during the day and a bit on the floor of the hutch as well. But he doesn't seem to eat much. Is this because he's eating loads of grass so I don't need to worry? Or am I feeding him the wrong hay?

He has this Hay Bedding for Small Animals by Pets at Home | Pets at Home at the moment...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how much mix are you giving him? if you feed him too much of his mix he will be reluctant to eat his hay, they should only have around an eggcup full of pellets a day


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Much less than I was before. I just cover the bottom of his bowl with it.

Now I am also panicking that I shouldn't use woodshavings in his hutch. Which is a shame because my OH has just bought a huge bag of it... Sometimes the internet is a bad thing...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt recommend wood shavings (there so messy for a start), but if hes not having an allergy to them then I see no reason not to finish using the bag you have up


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Sometimes bunnies are naughty and wont eat their hay, tut tut!! 
I fill litter trays and toilet roll tubes up and mine scoff it like its going out of fashion!
I guess some bunnies just need to be encouraged more to eat hay, could you try getting some 'treat' hay such as excel forage or something as well as his normal hay.
Or you can get sample bags of hay on the hay experts and animal magic pet supplies, so you could get a few sample bags and try Cecil with them and find out which one he likes best.

I really wouldn't use wood shavings for him. Could you try something like megazorb or hemcore, I've used both of these and they are great.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I use shavings at the bottom of my bunnies litter trays and then cover them with plenty of straw but certainly would not use them as a primary bedding.


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

I use hay as well. He has hay in a manger and hay on the floor of his hutch...He has had woodshavings the whole time before I got him and doesn't seem to mind it now but we'll have to use it all up before I buy anything different. Annoying that [email protected] just sell stuff that isn't necessarily the best thing with no advice - how was I supposed to know?! Grrr...


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Pets @ home and other pet stores will just sell anything, I think alot of us at some point used bedding that wasn't the greatest for our pets. I used to use sawdust for my hamsters until a few years back when I was told it was harmful for them, we learn as we go along!

I hope you and Cecil are ok today  x


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Cecil has had a lovely day out skipping in the field. LOTS of binkys 

And I found myself doing something I never thought I would - sniffing hay bags in Pets Corner! Though it would appear that I am allergic to the hay (I suspected I would be as I come out in welts in the summer if I walk through long grass) so that's going to make things interesting!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

cgroome said:


> Cecil has had a lovely day out skipping in the field. LOTS of binkys
> 
> And I found myself doing something I never thought I would - sniffing hay bags in Pets Corner! Though it would appear that I am allergic to the hay (I suspected I would be as I come out in welts in the summer if I walk through long grass) so that's going to make things interesting!


Awww poor you!! Are you OK handling it with gloves on? Or can you not go near it?


----------

